# Living in a House in Toronto



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks so similar to D.C resi areas


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Yes, a lot of these North American urban homes are fairly similar.


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Reminds me a lot of Stratford, Ontario.


----------



## MikeTheGreek (Jan 9, 2007)

Those places look great!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Suburbs :


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

^^Beautiful homes!


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Where are the modern ones? :?


----------



## shesaidso (Sep 4, 2008)

Just north of Toronto in Vaughan.


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

There are the modern ones. Faux-historicism is the default style of most mass-produced subdivisions these days. In Vaughan, it's pretty much the same, just less stone and more vinyl siding.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

good job, you've covered almost all of the historic Toronto arch styles - bay and gable, edwardian, 2nd Empire, ONtario cottage etc.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I haven't covered the monster home redevelopments yet, and the Beaches. Will try to do that the next time I'm in town.


----------

